# Truma C6002EH electric heating is this the best it does



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

The van is a Hymervan 572 with the above heater. We are in Wales at the mo with EHU so using the electric side of the heating, well trying to.

On electric the heating does work but only just. When It has been on for a while it is blowing warmish air at low pressure.

Is this normal?

The gas side is fine after a few mins it belts it out.

Are they all like this or have we got a problem?

Thanks for any help/advice

Pete


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi PeteS, 

I have the same (I believe) system in my Bessacarr. On gas & electric the heat only takes a few minutes to be blowing very hot, on electric alone, especially when cold can take some time to warm up and doesn't blow as strong.

What I do when its cold is to use gas for 20 minutes and then switch to electric. I believe the gas outputs 6KW and electic 1.8KW.

Hope this helps,

David.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

In my Dethleffs globevan 1 I have the same heating.Do the same as dwwwuk says.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete;

Hymervan 522 with Truma 6002EH...

Similar sort of thing for us, the mains heating is more of a background heat, use gas (or gas + electric) to get the temperature up quickly, then switch to leccy (no2 setting if its not too many amps for the site) to maintain the temperature.

pete


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes I had that heater in my last Motorhome.
It works great on gas.
On electric only it heats water well but is very weak
as on blowing hot air for room heating.

I still wish I had that heater in my present motorhome
instead of the C4002.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*C6002EH*

Hi

Same boiler fitted here - 900w or 1800w on electric, 2000w, 4000w, or 6000w on gas - or add the gas and electric together.

If the van is cold, crank on to maximum heat for a few minutes and the fans sound like a 757 about to take off. Then switch to electric only to maintain the temperature.

If your heating is heating hot water at the same time, I would suggest leaving the heater on gas and electric until the water is heated. That way, when you switch back to electric, the electric element is providing warm air only and not trying to heat water too.

In respect of the system's performance, I think it is really good. I very rarely have to use gas to provide more power, although in the cold snap a few weeks ago - the nights of -10 and so on, I left the heating on both gas and electric.

Russell

Edit - even using the system as dual fuel when needed, it is very cost effective on gas. 11kg of has has lasted me 7 weeks - including using the oven almost daily.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a Truma 6002EH and dont use it on gas very often. We normally leave it on the 1800w setting and No. 7 and just leave it on all the time only turning it down to No.3 at night and if we go out. That way the van is alway warm.

Thie weekend we have used it breifly on gas as it was quiet windy and cold but no more than 15min on gas and then the electric kept it vwarm enough.

Richard...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Be careful with gas usage though. We went away for the weekend. No EHU only gas. We set stat to about 7 to maintain 18/20 degrees in van from 9am to 11pm then dropped stat to 4 for nightime. 
We used 40 ltrs of gas in the 5 days we were away. We used cooker to cook 5 evening meals and toast for breaky on 5 mornings. 
Dennis


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*truma*

Thanks all for the input,so basically if you were buying a van with just the gas boiler it is not worth upgrading to the leccy.

Good job ours came fitted, I still think it is a poor show. Our last van had the 3002 boiler and the lecky side was just as good as the gas.

Still it warmed up today in Angelsey lovely bright sunshine all day.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Pete

I just wonder if there is something a miss with your boiler? Given that the same system kept my van warm during February - bitterly cold as it was - and the van is a fair old size, maybe it is worth getting it check next time the van is in for a service etc.

Also, if I was buying a van with gas only heating, with the option to upgrade to gas and electric, I would take it up. Even for the hot water alone, it has to be worth it.

R


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*truma*

Hi Russ you areb possibly right, I will have them check it at the first service or before if I have to go in for anything else.

It would also be useful to see/feel another van using the same boiler and how that performs. I may be expecting too much and SWMO will not be cold.

Thanks all

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heating*

Pete

Just a thought.....

If you get the van warmed up from cold, using gas and electric together, the heating on full pelt, are you saying that the electric alone will not maintain the heat?

I doubt electric only would warm a cold van - well it would, but take ages.

Do you use external screen covers - insulation is as important as the heating.

R


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Heating*



Rapide561 said:


> Pete
> 
> Just a thought.....
> 
> ...


Yes use gas and electric to warm then switch to electric it's not too bad at the moment but temps are about 3-4deg at night I doubt it would cope with lower temps.

What I have noticed is that out of the 5 warm air outlets in the van only 2 are blowing warm air, the others seem to have nothing not even cold.

All work ok on gas. The water seems ok on just electric, will just have to get it checked sometime or as I said before see what another van with the same system feels like. On a CL and no other vans about here.

Pete


----------

